# Adjusting LCD brightness & Contrast for best viewing.



## rishitells (Aug 25, 2009)

Could you tell me what should be the brightness-contrast ratio of the LCD monitor for different tasks like text reading, internet, movies so that it's doesn't hurt eyes? 
Though my LCD [Samsung 2033SW] has magic bright for adjusting them but that combination is not comfortable for eyes, especially in low lights.


----------



## mumblehere (Aug 26, 2009)

Rishabh_sharma1990 said:


> Could you tell me what should be the brightness-contrast ratio of the LCD monitor for different tasks like text reading, internet, movies so that it's doesn't hurt eyes?
> Though my LCD [Samsung 2033SW] has magic bright for adjusting them but that combination is not comfortable for eyes, especially in low lights.



in 2033, for text n internet, i use custom (this is less bright than text preset)
brightness 25
contrast 50
sharpness 48

for movies, using dynamic contrast mode or movie preset acc to brightness level of video.

no matter how far we reduce the brightness, in white surface, the brightness ll be high in this lcd.


----------

